

Yahoo's new logo spotted - BuddhaSource
https://login.yahoo.com/config/login?.src=flickrsignin

======
cschmidt
That's not their _real_ new logo. They are doing "30 days of change", where
they use a different logo each day, leading up to the real on one on Sept 5.
The OP is the day 24 logo.

[http://www.yahoo.com/dailylogo](http://www.yahoo.com/dailylogo)

------
mattkirman
I'm pretty sure that this is just temporary as it's part of Yahoo's Thirty
Days of Change
([http://www.yahoo.com/dailylogo](http://www.yahoo.com/dailylogo)).

------
sbarre
Better than the current one, but not really that great? It feels like they're
riffing on the new iOS 7 style but not quite pulling it off...

~~~
BuddhaSource
The original logo reflected fonts from early 2000 and the new one is light
weight font,Microsoft started using it few years back before Apple adopted it.

------
paulawirth
83,377 opinions, 24 new Yahoo! logos. Only 1 has beaten the original:

[http://polarb.com/polls/tags/yahoo30](http://polarb.com/polls/tags/yahoo30)

------
jeffehobbs
Dear lord. Just pick one. Stop. Stop.

------
leed25d
I first read it as 'ACHOO!'

------
talles
Way better than the current one IMO.

------
masterponomo
Yah-Do?

